# Weeds problem



## Louie1277 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello All, 


I been out of town the last couple of weeks. Once I return home since its been raining out in California. The weeds have grown so much. My question is can I use Weed be gone around the vines to clean them out? 


What is your suggestion or brand that I could buy at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are the active ingredients

<H4 =title>Active Ingredients</H4>


.10% Quinclorac, .22% MCPP-p, .12% 2,4-D, .05% Dicamba


The ingredient in red will kill your vines as well as the weeds.


DO NOT USE IT!!!!!!

















































There are very few safe weed killers approved for use in a home vineyard. Just mulch them or pull the weeds.


----------



## jnmar (Apr 4, 2011)

Exactly correct appleman, even a little of the vapor from 2 4 D will kill and/or severely damage any broad leaf plant including trees, vines, weeds, and ornamentals.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Some varieties are more sensitive than others, but all grapes will suffer when near treated areas. Some vines can suffer damage a quarter mile away.


----------



## Louie1277 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know. This is good information. what brand or what do you guys think I should ? I was thinking of killing all the weeds and covering it with black plastice sheets then adding mulch on top of it. 

if you notice from the picture below it's a large area plus I'm building more towards the back.


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_S8R2plcLiZE/S-9x-dUaDEI/AAAAAAAAABo/dgoBBmL8RK8/s1600/wine15.JPG


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure you have all the vines protected with the growtubes. You can then carefully spray with regular Rounup- not with crabgrass control (that has 2-4D in it). After the grass and weeds are dead, pull them and cover with the plastic. You could cover with a thick layer of bark mulch to help with erosion.


----------



## Louie1277 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was planning on buying rounup.. The only thing is I will have to wait other week because it's going to rain out here this weekend. Don't want the grapes to get damage... 
Other thing I need to figure out how to tream them since they are growing. I wish there was some kind of course or place around here I could pay to go learn something....lol..


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2011)

The Roundup could wash off if it rained too soon, but it would not hurt the grapes if it did- it just might not kill the weeds. Most forms of Roudup only take an hour to become rainfast. I would risk it unless raining already. The worst that could happen is it rains too soon and you need to retreat.


----------



## farmer (Apr 6, 2011)

I was told by a local grower that he sprays with 2-4d before bud swell and has no problems. Has anyone tryed this? 

I would like to do something about the dandelions in the lawn around the yard.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 6, 2011)

I would just like to offer my two cents here. I am not as experienced in wine making as the people who have responded, but I am an experienced business executive. In business, we took decisions down to a "risk vs. reward" analysis. In your case, the risk is huge versus the reward of ridding yourself of a few weeds. Looking at the photo, I would get a hoe and do it the old fashion way. The chance of killing or harming your vines is too high.


----------



## Louie1277 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Rocky* 


Thanks for the advice. That picture was from last year. This year since it's been raining more weeds came out.I was thinking of covering them up with mulch, but was looking for something to kill them before.


----------

